# saving tarball to disk



## uslanmaz (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi all,

I have created a tarball via following code:

```
tar â€“cvzf firsttry.tar.gz /usr/src/sys/kern
```

The question is: how can I store this tar ball into my disk?

Thanks


----------



## uslanmaz (Nov 30, 2009)

I have run the freebsd on VM and want to get the tarball out of VM.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 30, 2009)

depends on what is you host/guest OS and Emulator.

* you can make samba/nfs share
* make shared folder (if guest supports this)
* make custom media (viftual image) mount it on your VM, make fs, write to it, and then umount it from VM, mount to host os, and copy to desktop....
*Upload to file sharing services...
*set up sever in VM and download file to host....

use your imagination


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2009)

It depends on your VM, some have a "shared folder" option you can use.

You can always copy the file using ssh/scp. If the host is windows you might like WinSCP, works great in combination with PuTTY.


----------

